# Underwater Self Portraits...



## sarahashleyphotos (Apr 27, 2010)

This is a self portrait.
Camera: Canon 40D
Lens: Asahi 50mm
Lighting: One light to the right with a red gel on it &amp; one to the left with a blue gel.
Props used: Fish tank


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 27, 2010)

This is really interesting but I feel like you could have done much more with this. Or were these just test shots, because that's what I think they look like. Maybe you could try it in a bigger body of water, because these are such closely cropped.  But I really do enjoy the colors and lighting, :love:


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 27, 2010)

I think the close crop is so we do not see the fish tank. If you look closely, you can see where here neck enters the water.

I think these are creative and well done for what she is working with.


All I ever had in my fish tank were fish


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (Apr 27, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> This is really interesting but I feel like you could have done much more with this. Or were these just test shots, because that's what I think they look like. Maybe you could try it in a bigger body of water, because these are such closely cropped.  But I really do enjoy the colors and lighting, :love:



The fish tank I have is only so big and I don't have the thousands of dollars to spend on a underwater housing for my cameras so this is the best I can do right now.


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (Apr 27, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I think the close crop is so we do not see the fish tank. If you look closely, you can see where here neck enters the water.
> 
> I think these are creative and well done for what she is working with.
> 
> ...



Lol. Thank you.


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 27, 2010)

sarahashleyphotos said:


> Sbuxo said:
> 
> 
> > This is really interesting but I feel like you could have done much more with this. Or were these just test shots, because that's what I think they look like. Maybe you could try it in a bigger body of water, because these are such closely cropped.  But I really do enjoy the colors and lighting, :love:
> ...


No sh!t. :lmao::er: I know you said fish tank, not shark tank. :thumbup:It can't work in a pool?


----------



## dom yo (Apr 27, 2010)

the first pic is awesome


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 27, 2010)

You'd need a pool with windows in the side if you don't have underwater casings for your camera. Not everyone has them! 

I think this is a very creative idea. I'd never be able to come up with ideas of the kind! They don't even enter my mind. Then I come here and see what people do and think "Why doesn't this occur to you, too?" Well. It simply doesn't.


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (Apr 27, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> sarahashleyphotos said:
> 
> 
> > Sbuxo said:
> ...



Like I said I do not have the thousands of dollars to spend on a underwater housing for my camera so no shots in a pool or the ocean for now.


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (Apr 27, 2010)

Also I was just thinking. I need glasses to see so focusing underwater even if I was able to take my cameras underwater would be a problem. lol.


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 27, 2010)

sarahashleyphotos said:


> Sbuxo said:
> 
> 
> > sarahashleyphotos said:
> ...


Yeah, I get it. It was just a suggestion for when you do hit the lotto or have the connection.  
I did say I liked the photos.:thumbup:


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (Apr 27, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> sarahashleyphotos said:
> 
> 
> > Sbuxo said:
> ...



I am aware of the equipment I can buy. My wish list is very long. =P
You also said "It can't work in a pool?" so I assumed you did not know what underwater housings are. I was simply explaining why I can not use a underwater housing right now and you seem to not understand what a underwater housing is.


----------



## mimstrel (Apr 27, 2010)

I like the first one best, I think.  
I'm impressed w/ the fish tank... it must be one that has never been used with fish, because mine has way too much calcium build up and scratches on it to take photos through it very well.


----------



## DTG (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, I am completely impressed!  I think they are super creative.  Jeez, I can barely take a self portrait in normal conditions...let alone dunking my head underwater AND opening my eyes!

So, well done, I say!


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (Apr 27, 2010)

mimstrel said:


> I like the first one best, I think.
> I'm impressed w/ the fish tank... it must be one that has never been used with fish, because mine has way too much calcium build up and scratches on it to take photos through it very well.



Obviously =P
It was bought specifically for photos like this as a cheep alternative to a underwater housing.


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (Apr 27, 2010)

DTG said:


> Well, I am completely impressed!  I think they are super creative.  Jeez, I can barely take a self portrait in normal conditions...let alone dunking my head underwater AND opening my eyes!
> 
> So, well done, I say!



Thank you =)


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2010)

The third one is simply outstanding! Excellent work!


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice, and a creative use of an aquarium.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## inov8ter (Apr 30, 2010)

I think those are killer.


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 18, 2010)

good damn job sarahashley!!  all 3 of them are great and you blew my mind. forget about what anyone else has said.  these are beautiful, plain and simple. i hear about money issues.  lol


----------



## tommetass (Aug 19, 2010)

That first shot reminded me of the La Roux cover: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great shots!
Vivid lighting and good composition.
Very cool concept!


----------



## corbinreynz (Aug 20, 2010)

This is so wonderful. I most like in this photography it was using colour. And face look are also nice. You have such a great talent. I am so surprising  after seen your photography.


----------



## brian s (Aug 20, 2010)

I like the first shot. Very interesting. I think you did a good job on the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## hazeleyes1992 (Aug 20, 2010)

These shots are amazing!  I am amazed that you took these and especially being that good of a shot. You are very talented. Keep up the awesome work.


----------

